# [Résolu] Problème internet

## Aconitt

Bonjour,

Durant mon l'installation de Gentoo sur mon pc portable, j'ai oublié d'installer wpa_supplicant. Il m'est donc impossible de me connecter en Wifi.

J'ai essayé de le brancher en filaire.

Voici le résultat d'un premier ifconfig -a :

```

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1  (Boucle locale)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1480

        sit  txqueuelen 1  (IPv6-dans-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

J'en déduis que que je dois activer sit0, je lance la commande ifconfig sit0 up.

Ensuite, un petit dhcpcd sit0

Je refais ifconfig :

```

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1  (Boucle locale)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=193<UP,RUNNING,NOARP>  mtu 1480

        inet6 ::127.0.0.1  prefixlen 96  scopeid 0x90<compat,host>

        sit  txqueuelen 1  (IPv6-dans-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

Je teste la connexion avec un ping www.google.com et la console me répond "Unknow host 'www.google.com'"

Voici le résultat de ip route show :

```
 127.0.0.0/8 dev lo  scope host 

```

Et celui de lspci -n :

```

00:00.0 0600: 8086:1910 (rev 07)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:1901 (rev 07)

00:02.0 0300: 8086:191b (rev 06)

00:14.0 0c03: 8086:a12f (rev 31)

00:14.2 1180: 8086:a131 (rev 31)

00:16.0 0780: 8086:a13a (rev 31)

00:17.0 0106: 8086:a103 (rev 31)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:a110 (rev f1)

00:1c.3 0604: 8086:a113 (rev f1)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:a14e (rev 31)

00:1f.2 0580: 8086:a121 (rev 31)

00:1f.3 0403: 8086:a170 (rev 31)

00:1f.4 0c05: 8086:a123 (rev 31)

01:00.0 0302: 10de:139a (rev a2)

02:00.0 0280: 8086:3165 (rev 81)

03:00.0 0200: 1969:e0a1 (rev 10)

```

Cela m'étonne que sit0 soit sur du 127.0.0.1

Je suis étudiant en informatique et je n'ai pas eu beaucoup de cours de réseau à ce jour. 

Je ne sais pas comment faire un adressage correct si dhcpcd ne le fait pas pour moi.

Si une âme généreuse passe par ici ... Merci d'avance  :Smile: Last edited by Aconitt on Fri Jun 10, 2016 6:51 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

sit0 est une interface de tunnel IPv6, ce n'est pas une vraie interface réseau. 

Il semble te manquer les pilotes pour tes cartes ethernet et wifi. C'est quels modèles ? (utilise la commande lspci)

----------

## Aconitt

Merci pour cette réponse rapide.

Network controller : Intel Corporation Wireless 3165 (rev81)

Ethernet controller : Qualcomm Atheros Device e0a1 (rev10)

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Pour l'ethernet c'est le pilote alx, essai 

```
modprobe alx
```

 pour voir s'il est installé, sinon il faudra recompiler le noyau, mais si tu a installé Gentoo tu connait déjà la manip  :Wink: 

Si ton noyau est ancien il est possible de devoir lancer aussi cette commande, à chaque boot pour que la carte soit reconnue echo 1969 e0a1 > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/alx/new_id (d'après le forum de fedora), si ton noyau est vraiment trop vieux cette carte n’est pas supportée.

Poir le wifi c'est le module iwlwifi (pareil, modprobe pour tester) et il faut aussi installer le paquet sys-kernel/linux-firmware

----------

## 324874

Salut Aconitt,

Voici quelques références qui permettent éventuellement d'approfondir la configuration du noyau :

Le livre écrit par Greg Kroah-Hartman fournit des méthodes pour déterminer les pilotes des périphériques d'un ordinateur.

"Linux Kernel in a Nutshell"Le wiki fournit des informations associées à la configuration du noyau Linux.

Configuration du noyauCordialement,

feng

----------

## Aconitt

Re Bonjour,

J'ai réinstallé Gentoo en vérifiant bien avec 

```
make menuconfig
```

dans devices drivers -> network drivers

Pourtant internet ne fonctionne toujours pas, ifconfig -a donne toujours la même chose.

Je ne comprend pas trop. J'ai suivi le  handbook à la lettre.

----------

## 324874

La connexion réseau est-elle fonctionnelle lors de l'installation de Gentoo ?

As-tu activé les options adéquates dans le noyau et compilé les pilotes ?

Ma recherche confirme que les modules des cartes Ethernet et WiFi sont alx et iwlwifi comme l'a indiqué GentooUser@Clubic.

Search : Qualcomm Atheros e0a1

Le nom du module de la carte Ethernet est alx. L'intitulé de l'option à activer dans le noyau est "Qualcomm Atheros AR816x/AR817x support  ".

Tu peux rechercher dans l'interface menuconfig avec la commande / (barre oblique) afin de trouver comment activer cette option (cf. Recherche d'une option).

```
CONFIG_ALX
```

Il faut sauvegarder la modification puis :

```
make && make modules_install
```

```
make install
```

Certains périphériques nécessitent l'utilisation de modules propriétaires complémentaires pour pouvoir fonctionner. Si c'est le cas, ils pourraient requérir le chargement d'un firmware.

C'est ainsi que les cartes réseaux pourront fonctionner ; si le pilote et le firmware sont chargés par le noyau.

La configuration de la carte WiFi est plus complexe. Je ne pourrais pas apporter mon aide car je n'ai pas encore réussi à faire fonctionner ma carte WiFi.

P.S : Tu n'avais pas besoin de réinstaller Gentoo. On peut apporter les modifications nécesssaires ultérieurement sans provoquer d'instabilités logicielles.

Il suffit d'utiliser un environnement autonome (live cd, rescue cd) et de changer la racine de son système (chroot, cf. ci-après) afin d'isoler une partie de l'environnement (la 

partie correspondant au futur système).

```
root # cd /mnt/gentoo
```

```
root # mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

root # mount --rbind /sys /mnt/gentoo/sys

root # mount --make-rslave /mnt/gentoo/sys

root # mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

root # mount --make-rslave /mnt/gentoo/dev
```

```
root # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

root # source /etc/profile

root # export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"
```

 *Acronitt wrote:*   

> J'ai suivi le handbook à la lettre.

 

Le manuel n'est pas parfait. Il manque parfois d'informations et l'on peut être améné à rompre la lecture linéaire. Suivre à la lettre n'est pas la meilleure voie.

Cordialement,

feng

----------

## Aconitt

Re Bonsoir,

En effet, j'avais oublié certains drivers ^^'

Cette fois, j'ai le réseau filaire qui fonctionne sur ma Gentoo.

Malheureusement, le wifi ne fonctionne pas et j'en aurai besoin au quotidien.

Je vais donc me pencher sur le problème du wifi. Je pense que c'est également un problème de drivers car ni ifconfig ni iwconfig ne la détecte.

Encore merci à tous

----------

## Aconitt

Re Bonsoir,

C'était bien un soucis de drivers. Maintenant, j'ai bien ma carte wifi.

Je me connecte en filaire pour installer wpa_supplicant.

J'ai testé la connexion avec

```
ping www.google.be
```

Tout fonctionne.

J'installe wpa_supplicant :

```
emerge --ask wpa_supplicant
```

Et là l'installation foire à cause de paquets qui seraient apparemment masqués.

Je suis sur le profil 7 (KDE+systemd), je pense que ça influe sur les paquets.

J'ai déjà cru voir ça sur le forum, je vais déjà chercher de mon coté.

Merci

----------

## Aconitt

Re Bonjour,

J'ai essayé de faire un emerge wpa_supplicant >> fichier.txt pour vous faire parvenir l'erreur. Mais il manque visiblement un morceau.

Je vous fais quand même parvenir ce que j'ai su avoir : http://pastebin.com/1MGWrry2

Pour ce qui est de l'erreur : 

```

!!! The following installed packages are masked :

- sys-fs/eudev-3.1.5::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/targets/systemd/package.mask

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=dev-libs/libpcre-8.35[pcre16]" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request :

- dev-libs/libpcre-8.38-r1::gentoo (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- dev-libs/libpcre-8.38::gentoo (masked by: )

(dependency required by "dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1-r1::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "dev-qt/qtgui-5.5.1-r1::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-frameworks/knotifications-5.21.0::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-plasma/polkit-kde-agent-5.5.5::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-frameworks/kauth-5.21.0::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-frameworks/kconfigwidgets-5.21.0::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-frameworks/kiconthemes-5.21.0::gentoo" [ebuild])

```

Je lis en ce moment un article de la rubrique "Portage warning about masked packages" sur gentoo.org disant :  *Quote:*   

>  When trying to install a package that isn't available for the system, this masking error occurs. User should try installing a different application that is available for the system or wait until the package is marked as available.

  Suivant le message d'erreur (amd64 keyword), ce serait l'application qui n'est pas encore assez testée pour être dite "stable". Il faudrait, selon Gentoo, attendre quelques jours ou semaines.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Ma clé wifi est en wpa, y a t il un autre paquet que wpa-supplicant pour me dépanner ?

D'avance, Merci  :Smile: 

EDIT : J'ai essayé d'installer kde-apps/kdebase-meta  pour au moins avoir un environnement de bureau avec connexion filaire.

La même erreur et toujours avec ce paquet libpcre.

Autant une utilisation filaire serait handicapante mais pas insurmontable, autant ne pas avoir de gui serait inconcevable pour une utilisation en cours (libre office, développement web, ...)

Etant donné que je dérive assez loin du sujet initial, je passe celui ci en résolu et en crée un nouveau plus approprié.

----------

